# Difference between Overseas Police Clearance national and local/state



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Again, I need to seek the help of the forum members to clarify a trivial issue.

I obtained my PCC today in India. But when I proceeded to upload a sacnned copy of the PCC, I realized that there are two options which may be applicable for me:-
1) Overseas Police Clearance - National
2) Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local

So I'm confused about the category under which I have to upload my PCC. Any help? 

Thanks in adavce.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

is it issued by (the issuer authority printed on it) a national-level authority or city/state/municipality/local police authority?

The answer to my question would answer yours


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> is it issued by (the issuer authority printed on it) a national-level authority or city/state/municipality/local police authority?
> 
> The answer to my question would answer yours


Thanks for your response! I suppose both are mentioned.
At the top, these lines are mentioned:-

Government Of India
Ministry of External Affairs
Regional Passport Office, Bangalore

The first 2 lines correspond to the national level, while the third line is the local office. Even at the bottom, there are two rubber stamps with seals...one each for national and local. There is no particular 'issuing authority' mentioned anywhere.

So any idea under which category I should upload this?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks state/local to me


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Indian PCC is national since you obtained it from PSK.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

louisam said:


> Indian PCC is national since you obtained it from PSK.


Ok, thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Looks state/local to me


Thank you. louisam cleared it for me though, and looks like it is national.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you. louisam cleared it for me though, and looks like it is national.


louisam would definitely know better. I have never seen an Indian PCC.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Even I got confused  You cannot be sure of the things you get from RPO..

Found a similar query..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ice-clearance-certificate-64.html#post3836833


----------

